
Ask HN: A site that can simulate investments? If I'd bought x AAPL I'd have y - eecks
I&#x27;m looking for something that can tell me the history of stocks&#x2F;investments and also simulate investments.<p>if I invested 350 euro a month into x then I would have y at various points since the start date.
======
sakuraiben
Have you tried
[http://www.investopedia.com/simulator/](http://www.investopedia.com/simulator/)
?

